

Ask HN: So, what'd you have for breakfast today? - speek

There seems to be a lot of nutrition-speak going around here, so I thought I'd ask the question. (question taken from etcetera in #startups)
======
newobj
An egg (fried, over easy) and well, I don't know what to call this: a piece of
whole wheat bread, grilled on one side, then spread a light layer of ranch
dressing on the soft side, sprinkle generously with nutritional yeast, and
then apply a thin layer of Frank's buffalo sauce on top of that. I know it
sounds disgusting, but trust me, it's f'ing delicious. I'm salivating now just
thinking about it.

------
jbgoddard
1/4 cup greek yogurt with frozen blueberries and ground flaxseed.

~~~
papa
Greek Yogurt is awesome (Fage and Chobani are the two brands I've most
frequently come across).

I enjoy mixing any of the following: granola, strawberries, walnuts, almonds,
honey, raisins.

And if you want to mix things up wrt to your yogurt viscosity, try the soupier
"Australian-style" yogurt from Wallaby. It's a nice contrast to the thick
Greek-style yogurt.

------
limedaring
Today wasn't normal — had a medium latte and an apple dessert thingy at a
coffee shop.

Normally though, my favorite thing for breakfast is super healthy and filling:
\- Quickly fry two pieces of turkey bacon \- Microwave some frozen spinach,
drain. \- Combine cut up bacon and spinach in a bowl, add an egg, a healthy
glug of egg whites (mine come in a carton), splash of milk, herbs, salt,
pepper, and miscellaneous veggies from the fridge. \- Scramble, top with some
shredded cheddar, enjoy.

Full of protein and healthy veggies, super tasty, very enjoyable.

------
speek
I had the most amazing breakfast burrito (eggs, chorizo, veggies, guac, beans
all wrapped in a wheat tortilla) and green tea after I came back from the gym.
Didn't know that Starbucks makes 30oz drinks now.

------
corysama
I make overkill health food smoothies for breakfast.

A cup of soymilk, a random fruit, veggie powder, and 1 tablespoon each of
lethicin, fiber, ground flaxseeds and bone meal powder in a single-serving
blender.

It tastes good, it's really filling and it's not that much harder to make or
clean than cereal.

------
mian2zi3
My morning routine is pretty standard, today was no different: cup of coffee,
hour and a half of yoga, bowl of steel cut oatmeal with fruit and nuts (today:
apples and almonds) and a splash of milk. Unbeatable.

------
tomh-
Sandwich with chocolate sprinkles (Boterham met hagelslag)

------
joe_bleau
Piece of white bread toast with grape jelly, three or four small bites of a
sausage patty (I prefer the edge), and a glass of milk. Yum!

------
kevinherron
Granola bar + glass of water before bike ride, blueberry bagel (plain)
afterwards. Out of bananas or I'd have had one with the bagel.

------
Evgeny
Some cottage cheese mixed with natural whole milk yogurt and sour cream. A
small cup of coffee with a tablet of sugarine.

------
imp
Scrambled eggs and cheese. Glass of milk.

------
saundby
A can of Diet Coke and a banana.

I seldom eat before noon, when I do it's usually a piece of fruit.

------
wnoise
Leftover baked chicken with Parmesan, baked potato, and blueberry muffins.
Jasmine green tea.

------
mbenjaminsmith
Pot of coffee and a cigarette.

~~~
bmelton
I know that 'me too' statements aren't generally accepted on HN, so I feel
like I'm unnecessarily expounding on the notion, but that's basically what I
had today, yesterday, the day before, etc.

While I'd love to kick the cigarette vice, I feel like it's my soul that has
the coffee addiction. I could take or leave the caffeine even (maybe), but the
taste of coffee is simply irreplaceable on all but the hottest of mornings.

------
pedoh
Granola with raw milk, but boy does that breakfast burrito speek had sound
good!

------
bobf
Cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese, and a sugar free Redbull.

------
MaysonL
As usual before noon, nothing but a couple cups of black coffee.

------
AN447
Carrot/Apple smoothie (home made) + porridge (with blueberries)

------
lachyg
Fried Eggs, Soy Sauce / Sambal, Spring Onions... Ketosis ftw.

------
omnigoat
Spot the Australian: Four Weetbix, and Orange Juice.

------
rradu
Milk and cereal. Every day.

------
tunaslut
croissant with apricot jam, muesli (with water, not milk) and coffee

------
ebertx
Twinkies and Mt. Dew :(

~~~
wtracy
Similar here: A mysterious pastry from the vending machine, though I actually
drank water with it.

